# 2021 International Digital Music Festival of SHCM calls for entries!



## Unisonar (Aug 30, 2021)

2021 International Digital Music Festival of Shanghai Conservatory of Music

For the preliminary round, contestants must submit an original soundtrack between 3-5 min long. Both soundtrack to video and audio only submissions are accepted.

There is no fee to enter the competition.

Entry Deadline:
17:00 (GMT+8) September 20, 2021

Restrictions:
The contestant must be at least 18 years old (born before September 20, 2003).

Full application guidelines and application forms, as well as further details about the competition including prizes to be awarded can be found under: https://unisonar.com/idmf/


----------



## muk (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you for the competition. @Unisonar, would you mind sharing why sending a scan of a passport is necessary, and how these data will be used and stored?


----------



## Unisonar (Sep 2, 2021)

muk said:


> Thank you for the competition. @Unisonar, would you mind sharing why sending a scan of a passport is necessary, and how these data will be used and stored?


Hi muk, thank you for your question. 
Scanned copies of passports are used to prove the validity of identity information and to ensure the validity of the application and the statement of originality. The winner of the contest will receive credit and cash prizes, and the organizing committee wants these to go to the right people.
All documents will be used for internal evaluation only and will not be disclosed to the public.


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi @Unisonar,

Thank you for clearing this up


----------



## milford59 (Sep 2, 2021)

Unisonar said:


> Hi muk, thank you for your question.
> Scanned copies of passports are used to prove the validity of identity information and to ensure the validity of the application and the statement of originality. The winner of the contest will receive credit and cash prizes, and the organizing committee wants these to go to the right people.
> All documents will be used for internal evaluation only and will not be disclosed to the public.


I have never heard anything so ridiculous…..


----------



## muk (Sep 18, 2021)

So, did/will anybody participate in this competition? Despite a number of conservatories being behind it, I could not find much about this competition, nor about Unisonar.


----------



## Bisty (Sep 21, 2021)

I wanted to submit an entry yesterday, but I think I missed the 17:00 GMT+8 deadline.


----------



## mscp (Sep 21, 2021)

muk said:


> So, did/will anybody participate in this competition? Despite a number of conservatories being behind it, I could not find much about this competition, nor about Unisonar.


Apparently they have an office in L.A at Wilshire Blvd. If you're a local, you could check it out. 

I've never heard of it myself, but I also found a bit unorthodox to ask for a copy of a photo ID (especially passport).


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Sep 24, 2021)

Asking for a scan of one's passport is the dodgiest thing I can think of. Might as well send your social security number and birth certificate, if you're that desperate for your identity to get Shanghaied indeed.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 24, 2021)

SCAM!!!!!


----------



## Pappaus (Sep 25, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I have never heard anything so ridiculous…..


Well there was a Nigerian Prince who was due a huge inheritance but needed investors to help him collect the inheritance - That was slightly more ridiculous, but this is close behind.


----------

